# help me pick out a pcp?



## scottycoyote (Feb 18, 2010)

this past year i got bit by the small game hunting bug.....and ive decided id like to get into air rifle hunting this coming hunting season so id like some input.

Ive shot air rifles as boy of course, and i also picked up a rws45 in 177 years back that i shoot occasionally, but ive never hunted with. I really like the idea of the pcp rifles and want one of those, the problem is which? Ive been reading forums, and ive subscribed to some air gun magazines, bought a few books on air guns and air gun hunting....but i cant seem to get any solid recommendations.

Im thinking since i already have a 177, id like my pcp to be in 22. I realize im going to have to do something about an air source, ill probably pick up a scuba or airgun tank and a pump for topoffs.

Ill be hunting mostly squirrel and rabbit....although i could possibly go up to raccoons etc (not much of a varmint hunter unless its some type of nuisance pest around the house). I understand that power and accuracy dont always go hand in hand....but id like a gun thats leaning towards the more powerful end of the scale.....able to make killing shots out to 70/80 yards or more and fairly flat in trajectory. I dont really have a budget.....im not rich but im not poor.....if the gun is worth the features and the performance I could spend see spending up to maybe $1400 or $1500. Ive read good things about the beeman falcon....the marauder doesnt sound bad, and the aa410. Are there others I should be looking at? Should i only look at new guns or are there some I should be trying to find used? Also where do you guys buy your tanks at.....can i uses a paintball gun tank (some of those handle 4500 psi).

thanks for any input you can give me
scott


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Im thinking since i already have a 177, id like my pcp to be in 22. I realize im going to have to do something about an air source, ill probably pick up a scuba or airgun tank and a pump for topoffs.

Scott, you can use either 3000psi scuba tanks (I am no fan of those), 4500psi steel or carbon-fiber tanks, or/and hand pump.
If you have a place that is capable of re-filling to 4500-5000psi tanks (some painball stores or fire departments if you know somebody there), then that's the way to go because one charge is good for 25-35 refills. A high quality hand pump is a must anyway for top offs while hunting. Buy a Hill pump.

Ill be hunting mostly squirrel and rabbit....although i could possibly go up to raccoons etc (not much of a varmint hunter unless its some type of nuisance pest around the house). I understand that power and accuracy dont always go hand in hand....but id like a gun thats leaning towards the more powerful end of the scale.....able to make killing shots out to 70/80 yards or more and fairly flat in trajectory.

Oh man, there are plenty of PCPs on the market that are powerful, accurate and capable of taking down a ****-size animal out to 80 yards and beyond with a proper shot placement. Air Arms S-410 that comes to mind most often since it has a proven track record of reliability, accuracy, and efficient power at 31-33 FPE in .22 And it definitely fits your budget.
FX airguns from Sweden are also impressive. Falcons are rebranded by Beeman now and Beeman is going through a restructuring process; all repairs, services, tunes, etc. takes literally FOREVER so I won't go with a Falcon.
Marauder is too darn new to tell for sure but it's an entry level PCP that is affordable for many. 
AA S-410 is around $1000 +/- That leaves lots of room for you for a good glass and a good set of mounts.

Also where do you guys buy your tanks at

There are several dealers that sell tanks: Airhog.com
Pomona-Airguns.com
Yellow forum Classifieds sometimes have used up for sale.


----------



## scottycoyote (Feb 18, 2010)

thanks for the reply 

i was looking at the fx guns last night as a matter of fact.

Those 4500psi tanks, are these the same type of tanks you see people use on paintball guns? I see those all the time for cheap on ebay, could i just use one of those to fill my gun? Im guessing i need some type of regulator to fit on there to actually be able to use it in that capacity?


----------



## Ambush Hunter (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, I am not a paintballgunner so I just don't know what tanks they use. But I know some stores have high pressure compressors that can for a symbolic price refill your tank. Just tell them you need a clean air and not CO2 :wink:

All you need are fittings that connect the tank to the rifle. All tanks have knobs that you use to regulate the amount of air the rifle receives. AA-S410 has a gauge which will tell you what pressure you have in the gun. Always fill it SLOW.

Since these tanks have a certain lifespan and have to be tested once every several years, I'd buy it new from the dealer. Decide on the rifle first, then call Steve at Pomona Airguns or Van at AirHog, they will walk you through the process. BUT, if you don't have a place to refill the tank, then you don't need it...

AH.


----------



## BUTCHER45 (Apr 27, 2008)

scottycoyote said:


> Those 4500psi tanks, are these the same type of tanks you see people use on paintball guns? I see those all the time for cheap on ebay, could i just use one of those to fill my gun? Im guessing i need some type of regulator to fit on there to actually be able to use it in that capacity?


I think the tanks you are seeing are the actual reservoirs for the paintball gun. Those are measured in cubic inches, and are not what you need to fill an airgun reservoir.

Paintball shops are accustomed to filling reservoirs that measure in cubic inches, rather than cubic feet like a scuba, or SCBA tank. You need to make it clear to them that you are wanting to fill a 44/66/88 cubic foot tank. They may assume you don't know what you are talking about, think you mean cubic inches, and tell you to come on down for a fill only to say "oh we can't fill that thing" when you show up.

Scroll down this page and read the part titled "DON'T BUY MY TANKS!!!!!" for more info. He also has the best deal on 4500psi Carbon FIber tanks. They aren't brand new, but they are still good for 15 years from the date they were manufactured. All CF tanks are required to have a hydro test done on them every five years I believe (the test costs $5 at the scuba shop I've used).

http://www.hamcontact.com/airgun/HoseAssembly/


----------



## zzyzx (Mar 20, 2010)

Have you made your decision and purchase yet?

If not consider the Evanix rifles alongside the others.

Do you want the shooting to be quiet? The Evanix Blizzard is shrouded as is the Marauder and the FX Whisper. The finish on my Blizzard is every bit as nice as the Air Arms 410s I compared it to and they are both equal in accuracy. Horses for courses, get whatever works for you and, if possible... shoot them first.

Evanix now has the AR6 (most powerful of this type in .22) with a shrouded barrel which really tones down the noise. 
The Marauder costs a bit less.
The FX T12 Whisper is on sale at Airguns of Arizona for $600, but you have to call and ask for the price. It has the NEW Smooth Twist barrel which is proving to be more accurate than rifled barrels.

All that can be said about service and modification in another thread on these still applies. The Marauder is the most easily customized if you want to go that way. Do it yourself or get someone like Greg Davis and go whole hog with a new Lothar Walther barrel and you will probably be as accurate as possible this side of an Olympic 10 meter rifle.

If I were buying new and had the cash I would go with the HW100 for my personal rifle, all things considered. German quality and a sterling reputation across the board. Would choose it(just for me) over the Theoben Rapid... though the choice is only mine. Many others would choose the Theoben. That said, I really like the Blizzard. Took a coyote at 40 yards last week. Just like shooting targets... but conditions were perfect and it was curious and sitting still while I nailed it through the left eye. With the Blizzard my longest are 75 yards on blackirds.(measured) Might be able to shoot longer but haven't tried it during the winter. Something about 20-40 below zero keeps me from some activities for a bit.

I use a Hill Pump for field filling and a scuba tank when back at the farm. Both work and both have their drawbacks.


----------

